# Any good Archery Shop in the Shuswap/Okanagan



## Stickchuker (Jun 12, 2008)

I am in Salmon Arm right now, and need the help of a techy type to super tune my APA MX1. Need a really knowledgeable shop with the ability to help with some minor issues. Kelowna, Vernon, Kamloops, etc.? 

Thanks all.


----------



## dillybop (Apr 4, 2008)

*archery shop*

hard core archery in kelowna


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

Tim at Tim's Archery in Chase BC.


----------



## OutragedSumo (Feb 1, 2010)

Hard Core Archery in Kelowna, APA dealer and factory certified for APA.
How do you like the MX1?


----------



## Stickchuker (Jun 12, 2008)

OutragedSumo said:


> Hard Core Archery in Kelowna, APA dealer and factory certified for APA.
> How do you like the MX1?


Well at 75lbs it launched some close to 100ke speeds with some stupid heavy arrows. And it is very accurate and forgiving for a speed bow. And it has doo-hickeys. I like doo-hickeys.


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Stickchuker said:


> it has doo-hickeys. I like doo-hickeys.


:lol: now that's funny. You better call Nibal and tell him to add that cork screw


----------

